# Radio not working



## hermes350GT (Oct 18, 2013)

Hi, I just bought an 02 TT and the radio doesn't work, where do I start trying to fix this?


----------



## hermes350GT (Oct 18, 2013)

I tested the fuses in fuse box and in the back of the radio, still stumped


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

hermes350GT said:


> I tested the fuse in the back of the radio and that seems to be working, still stumped


Does the radio say "SAFE" on the display or is it off all together?


----------



## hermes350GT (Oct 18, 2013)

warranty225cpe said:


> Does the radio say "SAFE" on the display or is it off all together?


its just completely off


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

hermes350GT said:


> its just completely off


It could very well have sh1t the bed. ECS used to have a bunch of replacements for CHEAP. Might want to see if they still have any left.


----------



## hermes350GT (Oct 18, 2013)

warranty225cpe said:


> It could very well have sh1t the bed. ECS used to have a bunch of replacements for CHEAP. Might want to see if they still have any left.


ok thanks bud!


----------



## hermes350GT (Oct 18, 2013)

even though I have the bose radio and cd player, can I buy one with a cassette deck and just plug it in?


----------



## hermes350GT (Oct 18, 2013)

or should I spend $100 or so and get an aftermarket head unit? if so, any recommendations?


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

hermes350GT said:


> or should I spend $100 or so and get an aftermarket head unit? if so, any recommendations?


This is probably your best option. Just make sure if you buy a HU, that it fits with the radio cover/door in the down position. You will definitely get better sound from an aftermarket HU.


----------



## hermes350GT (Oct 18, 2013)

warranty225cpe said:


> This is probably your best option. Just make sure if you buy a HU, that it fits with the radio cover/door in the down position. You will definitely get better sound from an aftermarket HU.


ok thanks. damn, warranty225, you're like my best friend today lol


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

hermes350GT said:


> ok thanks. damn, warranty225, you're like my best friend today lol


No prob, I live here :laugh:


----------



## hermes350GT (Oct 18, 2013)

Any recommendations? and should I order through crutchfield? I heard a lot of good things about them


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

hermes350GT said:


> Any recommendations? and should I order through crutchfield? I heard a lot of good things about them


Crutchfield is expensive. Do some research on the one you want, then source it elsewhere.


----------



## hermes350GT (Oct 18, 2013)

warranty225cpe said:


> Crutchfield is expensive. Do some research on the one you want, then source it elsewhere.


ok what about best buy? I have a gift card and they do installations too


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

hermes350GT said:


> ok what about best buy? I have a gift card and they do installations too


That should work. But Id be a little hesitant about letting those guys do the install.


----------



## lite1979 (Sep 9, 2005)

Installing an aftermarket head unit is something I would tackle myself.


----------



## hermes350GT (Oct 18, 2013)

lite1979 said:


> Installing an aftermarket head unit is something I would tackle myself.


alright, what would I need to do it? and I see you're from buffalo, me too!


----------



## lite1979 (Sep 9, 2005)

Like the other guys said, get a HU that has a face that will fit under the radio "door," then look for a wiring adapter and a fitting adapter. I got both adapters from Best Buy when I hooked up a Pioneer unit in my '98 Explorer, but you may find better deals on-line for those things. Make sure you check behind the radio for loose wires and such. The plastic surrounding the head unit isn't hard to take off at all. Just a couple torx screws, but hopefully you have power going to the radio harness and your problem isn't somewhere deeper inside the dash. That's one thing you want to establish before you drop $ on a new head unit.

Edit: Have you tested for voltage at fuse #42?

Yeah, Buffalo! Weber's mustard, Chiavetta's BBQ, Beef on Weck, and good chicken wings all over the place! I live in North Buffalo near the Target on Delaware if you're ever in the area and need a hand. I have the official VAG-COM from Ross-Tech as well.


----------



## hermes350GT (Oct 18, 2013)

I'm in the amherst area and how can I check the radio harness?


----------



## hermes350GT (Oct 18, 2013)

oh and I didnt check fuse 42, I will asap


----------



## hermes350GT (Oct 18, 2013)

It was fuse 42, don't know how I over looked that one, thanks guys!


----------



## lite1979 (Sep 9, 2005)

Yee-haw!


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

hermes350GT said:


> It was fuse 42, don't know how I over looked that one, thanks guys!


WIN!:beer:


----------

